

Peter Thiel Bashes Dick Costolo's Management of Twitter - staunch
http://techcrunch.com/2014/09/17/tweet-tweet-pass/

======
staunch
He mismanaged an $8 billion hedge fund into the ground and still has the gall
to talk shit about people building real things. Peter Thiel is simply an
asshole.

